# R15 USB Ports



## R15 411 (May 31, 2007)

Can The 2 Usb Ports On the R15 be used to plug in to your home network and watch recorded showes .


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

No


----------



## RenHoek (May 25, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No


What ever happened to the promised DirecTV to Go (or whatever it was called). Been waiting a year and a half now, and the USB ports still go unused.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

I wouldn't hold your breath. No inside information, but I would guess the development efforts on the R15 will be focused just on remaining bugs and not adding new features.


----------



## R15STINKS (Jun 19, 2007)

They were supposed to have worked out a deal on getting them hooked up this year, but the response dont hold your breath really applies, have to remember who you are dealing with here, where customer service is a joke and no one knows anything when you call.


----------



## Extreme2KEclipse (May 29, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No


Earl, do you think this will be something that will be available in the future for this device? I miss my MCE and being able to play music/shows that are stored on my NAS and vice versa.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Extreme2KEclipse said:


> Earl, do you think this will be something that will be available in the future for this device? I miss my MCE and being able to play music/shows that are stored on my NAS and vice versa.


DIRECTV is working on a tuner for Vista (so you would have to upgrade), but we've had no information about it.

And I really wouldn't hold my breath about DIRECTV to go, since the devices that were compatible with the service have long since been discontinued.


----------



## Extreme2KEclipse (May 29, 2007)

jonaswan2 said:


> DIRECTV is working on a tuner for Vista (so you would have to upgrade), but we've had no information about it.
> 
> And I really wouldn't hold my breath about DIRECTV to go, since the devices that were compatible with the service have long since been discontinued.


It would be great to have a tuner card (Dual Tuner preferably). I already have Vista so that wouldn't be a problem. Its what I was using before I moved and found that the cable provider was not in my area yet.


----------

